# Superwinch OX winch



## dslc6487 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have acquired an older model OX winch from a buddy of mine. It has a chain drive and is rather large and heavy. It is rated at 12,000 lbs. When I got it, it had been sitting up a while and was not running. I got it running and mounted it on the front of my tractor. I tried it out, and this sucker really pulls, and works great. With one exception. The load holding brake does not seem to work. It has a chain drive on the side and this is where the sprockets and auto braking system is located. I took this apart and cleaned it and I am not sure if I put it back together right, or, if it may be missing a part or two. I have no way of knowing unless I can find a diagram of the sprockets and braking components. The only thing I know about this winch is that it is an OX. It is rather old and on one side it has a plastic cover that screws on to cover the chains and sprockets and auto braking system, and, on the other side of the spool, it has a plastic cover that fits over the solenoid pack. Someone told me that Superwinch may have made them years ago. Can anyone out there in winch land help me. What I need is a diagram of the sprockets and auto braking system and how they go back together. If anyone has a diagram that you can send to me, or, point me in some direction, I surely would appreciate it.


----------

